# Off the wall w polskim forum

## vutives

W związku z tym, że ostatnio wiele (no, moze kilka) wątków jest zamykanych chciałbym powrócić do tematu nowego subforum w polskim forum. Gdzieś kiedyś tu wyczytałem, że wiele osób jest za dodaniem "Off the wall". Posty nie byłyby tam naliczane, a ludzie mogliby się wygadać. Na oficjalnym OTW ludzie gadają sobie o Bogu, dziewczynach  :Very Happy:  itd. co w ogóle z informatyką nie ma związku. A u nas jak zaczniesz gadać nawet o czymś co jest związane z komputerami to zaraz jest odpowiedź: "Nie, to nie jest związane z Gentoo. To jest pc++. Zamykam!". Z całym szacunkiem do moderatorów, ale akurat ludzie tylko obmyślają po nocach jakie wątki by tu założyć aby tylko sobie tytuł na forum zmienić... Tak więc zwracam się z ogromną prośbą: czy szanowni Panowie moderatorzy mogliby postarać się o nowe subforum dla Polaków? Czasem chciałoby się po prostu pogadać, a na IRCu człowiek nie ma czasu non-stop siedzieć, żeby dowiedzieć się jakie są opinie innych. To by było na tyle.

----------

## wodzik

w sumie jestem za, ale to by oznaczalo wiecej roboty dla moderatortow i podejrzewam ze wiekszosc tematow na tym subforum zaczynala by sie Moved from Polish to ...

----------

## m010ch

Ja jestem za - takie podfora to praktycznie standard, a przy tym pozwoliło by to na integrację i wymianę poglądów userów w różnych tematach, nie tylko gentoowskim  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Za, w końcu Gentoo musis działać na jakimś sprzęcie, a nie będe sie rejestrował na jakieś forum gdzie linucha na oczy nie widzieli z pytaniem czy linuch obsłuży jakąś tam część  :Very Happy: 

I podobnie w innych dziedzinach  :Smile: 

----------

## Xyzk

Ta jest. I zwiększyło by integracje między gentowiczami (czy jak się odmienia użytkownika gentoo)

----------

## Poe

pracujemy nad tym juz jakis czas, tylko ze jakos nigdy nie bylo czasu tego sfinalizowac  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jestem jak najbardziej za. 

Myślę, że im więcej osób się wypowie w tym wątku "za", tym łatwiej naszym modom będzie przekonać adminów.  :Smile:  Z góry dzięki, panowie moderatorzy.  :Wink: 

---EDIT:---

Po utworzeniu nowego podforum proponuję przenieść tam większość zamkniętych z powodu OT wątków i ich otwarcie - było kilka ciekawych dyskusji.  :Very Happy: 

---EDIT 2:---

poprawka orta  :Razz: 

----------

## binas77

Jeżeli nie będzie zwiększany PC++ i nie będzie wyników tego podforum w wyszukiwarce, to tak - i tak glosuję

----------

## argasek

Tak jak napisał już Poe, sprawa jest w toku. Propozycja Kurta Stainera jest moim zdaniem rozsądna; pewne wątki będzie można nawet tam przenieść i odemknąć, sprawa będzie na pewno jeszcze dyskutowana, więc na razie wypowiadam się tylko za siebie, decyzja będzie gremialna  :Wink: 

----------

## Skyba

Oczywiście jestem za. 

Moderatorom natomiast przypominam, że czasami nadgorliwość w zamykaniu wątków jest gorsza od faszyzmu  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

@Skyba: wszystkie wątpliwości można zawsze zgłaszać na PW, jeśli uważasz że jakiś wątek został zamknięty niesłusznie, prosimy o kontakt.

----------

## noobah

 *Skyba wrote:*   

> Oczywiście jestem za. 
> 
> Moderatorom natomiast przypominam, że czasami nadgorliwość w zamykaniu wątków jest gorsza od faszyzmu  

 

Wiesz co, nie do końca się z tobą zgodzę. Kiedyś na forum.gentoo.pl często był poruszany wątek polskiej części forums.gentoo.org i parę osób pisalo jakie ono jest BE i że moderatorzy cierpią na "syndrom boga" i że ciągle RTFM i że "ZAMYKAM WĄTEK". Strasznie rozpaczałem jak zamknęli forum.gentoo.pl bo wiedzialem że jestem skazany na to STRASZNE forums.gentoo.org/polish (szczerze mówiąc wcześniej na nim nie byłem).

Bardzo się zdziwiłem jak zobaczyłem o czym się tu gada i pracę moderatorów. Fakt, ze na początku, po zarejestrowaniu się miałem stracha żeby coś napisać, ale z czasem przekonałem się że to forum jest dla ludzi myslących. I wcale teraz nie uważam żeby wątki były zamykane bez powodu!

A co do ankiety, to TAK TAK TAK

----------

## tboloo

Ja też jestem zdeecydowanie ZA. 

Takie forum umożliwi swobodną wymianę poglądów na różne tematy i mam nadzieję lepszą integrację użytkowników.

----------

## tuniek

Bardzo dobry pomysł. 

No bo na przykład chciałbym umieścić posta o treści: 

"Prześliczna dziewczyna, studentka informatyki (4 rok) i użytkowniczka Gentoo poszukuje dobrego i w miarę taniego mieszkania /w ogólności lokum/ w Kraku. Sytuacja jest dość poważna bo do jutra /czyli do 26-go aździernika/  ma się nie ze swojej winy wynieść z wynajmowanego pokoju." 

No i niby teraz tak  :Smile:  .... post jest jak najbardziej poważny ... 

związane to z Gentoo czy nie?  :Smile: 

Pewnie nie  :Smile:  nawet jeśli dziewczyna jest naprawdę prześliczna i wspaniała i naprawdę używa Gentoo ...  :Smile: 

I niby podpadam pod masę punktów w regulaminie ale przecież każdy z nas jest jednak człowiekiem ... i w podobnej sytuacji próbowałby pomóc.  :Smile: 

Prawda?  :Smile: 

Na takim forum miałbym mniejsze szanse na zjebę  :Smile: 

Nie mam racji ?  :Smile: 

/no dobra zgnojcie mnie  :Smile:  ale jakby ktoś coś mógł pomóc to na priva  :Smile:  /

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, to takie istnieją ? Piękna i na tyle inteligentna by używać Gentoo... Aż żałuje, że jestem z Katosów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rasheed

W sumie to popieram. Tylko by się luseria zbytnio nie zapędziła w tych offach.

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## tuniek

Nie żałuj ... 

pochodzi z Twojej /i mojej zresztą też okolicy  :Smile:  /

----------

## psycepa

za! wszystkimi 18 kolami  :Wink:  w koncu nie chwalac sie bylem jednym z pierwszych, ktorzy o takie subforum krzyczeli  :Razz: 

----------

## szolek

Ankietę popieram myślę że potrzeba troszku miejsca nawet na takie posty, o których wspomina tuniek. Oczywiście jak łatwo zauważyć tego typu post nie wnosi żadnej wiedzy na temat dystrybucji i ma ograniczony termin. Moim zdaniem postcount swoją drogą ale może zdecydowanie lepiej użyć automat do wyrzucania starych i nieodwiedzanych postów. Czyli w zasadzie dyskusje na bieżąco i nie marnujemy pamięci na tematy niepotrzebne. W przypadku tematów, które były by tego warte można by je wyciągnąć z tego subforum.

----------

## Kabraxis

Czy tylko ja tylko w tym jednym topicu nie mam polskich liter?

Co do takiego subforum jestem za.

Uzasadniam to np. tym, Ĺźe ostatnio chciaĹem rozpoczÄÄ dyskusjÄ o serwerach pod hosting i zostaĹa zamkniÄta... rozumiem moderatora ale nie wziÄĹ pod uwagÄ jeszcze takich rzeczy, Ĺźe np. cPanel dziaĹa tylko z FreeBSD itd. i wielu innych o ktĂłrych wcale nie dziwie siÄ, Ĺźe mĂłgĹ nie wiedzieÄ. A takich przykĹadĂłw jest wiÄcej  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Kabraxis wrote:*   

> Czy tylko ja tylko w tym jednym topicu nie mam polskich liter?

 

Tak, tylko ty. Ustaw poprawne kodowanie.

 *Quote:*   

> rozumiem moderatora ale nie wziÄĹ pod uwagÄ jeszcze takich rzeczy, Ĺźe np. cPanel dziaĹa tylko z FreeBSD itd.

 

1. Zastanów się, jaki związek z tematyką Forum (dystrybucja Gentoo) miało twoje pytanie o wybór systemu operacyjnego na serwer hostingowy?

2. Dlaczego miałem brać pod uwagę cokolwiek związanego z cPanelem? Czy ty ROZUMIESZ, o czym piszesz?

3. Czy zdajesz sobie sprawę, o czym świadczy pisanie bzdur na publicznym forum? Zastanów się, czy pisząc cytowane zdanie miałeś ze sobą jakieś wsparcie w postaci faktów, czy pisałeś tylko z chęci samego pisania (niekoniecznie z sensem). 

Ja moje słowa popieram tym:

http://www.cpanel.net/products/cPanelandWHM/linux/sys_requirements.htm

A ty? 

Jeśli nie masz nic sensownego do dodania, proponuję zakończyć ten OT. Jeśli temat zostanie przez kogoś podjęty, wydzielę go w oddzielny wątek, który bądź zostanie zamknięty, bądź powędruje do dustbina.

----------

## vutives

Widzę, że 7 osób zagłosowało na "Nie". Może byście tak podali powody?  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

A tez ze względów praktycznych... W OTW wejdą dyskusje o bzdetach, flame'y i inne formy mocno nabijające posty. Czy nie spowolni to działania serwera ?

----------

## Poe

ja, przyznaje sie, zaglosowalem na nie

a) dla przekory  :Wink: 

b) OTW zle mi sie kojarzy z tym OTW na głównym forum i z tematami, które sie tam pojawiały (typu "Does Jesus is hero" albo "Have You got a wife")

ale nie zmienia to faktu, ze jutro piszemy prosbe do adminów w sprawie zalozenia dodatkowego subfora. jeszcze tylko musimy dopracowac opis i mozemy do nich pisać.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> "Does Jesus is hero"

 

Wielkie LoL  :Very Happy:  Mnie sie "hero" skojarzyło z herosem rodem z opowieści fantasy, prawie z krzesła nie spadłem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Ankietę popieram myślę że potrzeba troszku miejsca nawet na takie posty, o których wspomina tuniek. Oczywiście jak łatwo zauważyć tego typu post nie wnosi żadnej wiedzy na temat dystrybucji i ma ograniczony termin. Moim zdaniem postcount swoją drogą ale może zdecydowanie lepiej użyć automat do wyrzucania starych i nieodwiedzanych postów. Czyli w zasadzie dyskusje na bieżąco i nie marnujemy pamięci na tematy niepotrzebne. W przypadku tematów, które były by tego warte można by je wyciągnąć z tego subforum.

 

IMHO nie powinno sie tego robic, z prostej przyczyny, podaje problem, temat nie zostaje podjety z roznych wzgledow (a to zbyt dziwny, a to nikt sie z nim nie spotkal bo nie probowal czegos takeigo, etc), watek ginie w czelusciach forum... i niby koniec, ale nie tak od razu

bo ze jestem przekorna psycepa, to siedze i proboje rozwiazac problem, udaje sie, szukam swojego watku i wpisuje rozwiazanie, gdyby go nie bylo, nie mozna by bylo dopisac i trzeba by bylo tworzyc nowy, i tak dalej i tak dalej

to co jest wpisane niech bedzie, co trzeba zamkniete, a reszta niech zyje wlasnym zyciem

OTW natomiast proponuje jakis miniregulamin rzucic, zeby wlasnie nie bylo bzdurnych postow,

mysle ze mozna jakos zawezic krag tematow nadajacych sie do OTW tak zeby nie bylo flame'ow n/t tego czy Jezus byl hero czy nie byl hero  :Wink:  od tego jest OTW na glownym forum, w ostatecznosci moze byc blog zainteresowanego lub onet

wiem ze zdefiniowanie takiego zakresu moze byc dosc klopotliwe, ale mozna by granice ustanowic odwolujac sie do zdrowego rozsadku wspolforumowiczow, i np zakazujac poruszac tematy, ktorych nie nalezy poruszac podczas spotkan rodzinnych, to jest religia, sport i polityka  :Smile:  wiadomo jak to sie _zazwyczaj_ konczy...

no i oczywiscie watki, ktore beda wykazywaly znaczna latwopalnosc tez zamykac  :Smile: , dyskusje nalezy prowadzic merytoryczna a nie sie przekrzykiwac  :Razz: 

greetz

----------

## szolek

Pisząc to myślałem że typ przekornej przycepy próbującej rozwiązać problem, opisze go akurat nie w tym subforum. Wyobrażenie miałem takie że faktycznie znajdą się tam tematy totalnie odbiegające tematyką od tych obecnych. Ale moja propozycja wcale nie musi być najlepsza.

----------

## psycepa

a , widocznie zle to odebralem  :Smile: 

jesli chodzi o OTW i kasowanie takich watkow, to moze i to by mialo sens, o ile nie nastreczy to zbyt duzo pracy administratorom forum, bo jesli akurat nastreczy, to na 100% nie bedzie im sie chcialo czegos takiego robic, 

jesli natomiast takie cos juz jest gotowe to uwazam ze to calkiem dobry pomysl  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Forum BB ma mechanizmy automatycznego usuwania postów. W praktyce wygląda to tak że usuwane są wątki, w których nie jest nic dopisywane przez ustalony okres czasu. Taki TIMEOUT. 

Nie myślałem tu o dodatkowej pracy administratorów/moderatorów w tej kwestii. Z resztą nawet sobie nie wyobrażam że ktoś mógłby przeglądać setki postów, sprawdzać cyferki i na tej podstawie decydować czy post ma być usunięty czy też nie.

----------

## raaf

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ja, przyznaje sie, zaglosowalem na nie
> 
> a) dla przekory 
> 
> b) OTW zle mi sie kojarzy z tym OTW na głównym forum i z tematami, które sie tam pojawiały (typu "Does Jesus is hero" albo "Have You got a wife")
> ...

 

witam!

dwa pytania:

1. kto to jest hero?

2. kto to jest wife?

i dlatego jestem za  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## n0rbi666

Wife to jest hero dla każdego husband   :Razz: 

i jestem za :]

----------

## vutives

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Wife to jest hero dla każdego husband  

 Czyli prościej mówiąc każdy słownik angielsko-polski Ci powie, że hero to heros, a wife to żona.  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Wife to jest hero dla każdego husband   Czyli prościej mówiąc każdy słownik angielsko-polski Ci powie, że hero to heros, a wife to żona. 

 

ale zaden slownik Ci prawdy nie powie  :Wink: 

i dlatego jestem za  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## blazeu

A raaf jak zwykle miesza ;D

----------

## brodi

za ++

Byleby tylko wykluczyć wyszukiwanie [które i tak często kuleje] po tym subforum.

 :Cool: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

Głosowałem na nie nie dlatego, że sam pomysł mnie się niepodoba gdyż najprawdopodobniej kiedyś sam będę z niego korzystał lecz ponieważ miejsc w których można sobie poprostu pogadać jest tysiące. Tak samo dotyczy się to programów jak chociażby napwne wielu znany do tego przydatne irssi czy xchat korzystające z sieci IRC. Nie będzie ono także w żaden sposób posuwało tematu Gentoo do przodu. Jak powiedziałem samemu pomysłowi jestem przeciwny lecz jakiekolwiek ograniczanie wolności wypowiedzi (jak zarówno poprawianie ich przez innych) uważam za zbrodnię najwyższej rangi i być może jest tu ona ważniejsza od postępu w rozwoju Gentoo Linux. Ciekawy jestem co na to moderatorzy, gdzie jeden z nich mnie ostatnio tłukł do głowy jak bardzo ważny jest poziom forum. Zastanawia mnie jak się ma do tego podforum które nie będzie niemalże wcale moderowane poza ewidentnymi przykładami wskazującymi na popełnienie przestępstwa.

----------

## vutives

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Głosowałem na nie nie dlatego, że sam pomysł mnie się niepodoba gdyż najprawdopodobniej kiedyś sam będę z niego korzystał lecz ponieważ miejsc w których można sobie poprostu pogadać jest tysiące. Tak samo dotyczy się to programów jak chociażby napwne wielu znany do tego przydatne irssi czy xchat korzystające z sieci IRC. Nie będzie ono także w żaden sposób posuwało tematu Gentoo do przodu. Jak powiedziałem samemu pomysłowi jestem przeciwny lecz jakiekolwiek ograniczanie wolności wypowiedzi (jak zarówno poprawianie ich przez innych) uważam za zbrodnię najwyższej rangi i być może jest tu ona ważniejsza od postępu w rozwoju Gentoo Linux. Ciekawy jestem co na to moderatorzy, gdzie jeden z nich mnie ostatnio tłukł do głowy jak bardzo ważny jest poziom forum. Zastanawia mnie jak się ma do tego podforum które nie będzie niemalże wcale moderowane poza ewidentnymi przykładami wskazującymi na popełnienie przestępstwa.

 Otóż forum oficjalne powinno mieć poziom, ale Linux jest właśnie znany między innymi z jego społeczności. Na forum o łindołsowej tematyce (o ile takie istnieje) na pewno nie znajdziesz takich użytkowników jak tu.  :Wink:  I właśnie o to chodzi, ze linux jest bardziej ludzki (np. śmieszne komunikaty przy kompilacji  :Smile:  ) i ludzie się integrują, tak więc ta community jeszcze zyskuje. Co do innych miejsc gdzie można pogadać: tak jak wspominałem, czasem człowiek nie ma czasu siedziec na IRC-u, a tak napisze posta w ciągu 5 min. i z głowy. Na drugi dzień tylko przeczyta kilka(naście/dziesiąt) wiadomości. A czytając poprzednie posty w tym wątku, wiemy już, że nie będzie można (a na pewno nie bedzie lubiane) gadanie o bzdetach typu "jaką zabawkę kupic chrześniakowi na urodziny", tylko już bardziej o komputerach itd., więc poziom wcale nie będzie taki niski  :Smile: .

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *vutives wrote:*   

> ...poziom wcale nie będzie taki niski .

  pożyjemy, zobaczymy   :Cool: 

----------

## raaf

witam!

szczerze? IMHO tak naprawde nie ma argumentow przeciwko subforum, i tyle. no chyba, ze sie myle. 

a tak powaznie to nie widze powodu aby obawiac sie tego, zeby poziom forum mial sie obnizyc, .. ja np mam calkiem wysokie mniemanie o sobie i nie tylko o sobie  :Wink:  czy jest ktos kto ma niskie ?? zapraszam do wpisow  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam elyte

raaf

----------

## Poe

żeby byla jasnosc i nie bylo zarzutów, ze nic nie robimy. prośba o zrobienie subforum zostala napisana pare dni temu, czkeamy na odpowiedz

co do obnizenia poziomu i innych niepewnosci - OTW OTWem, ale porządek będzie.

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *Poe wrote:*   

> OTW OTWem, ale porządek będzie.

 mogę się mylić ale dla mnie jak istnieje subforum OT każdy temat jest dopuszczony i zostać może zamknięty jedynie w ekstremalnych przypadkach (np. obraźliwe komentarze), a jak będzie inaczej i najdziwniejsze wątki będą zamykane to po co komu taki OT. Albo można dyskutować na każdy temat czyli sprawy różne od Gentoo albo odrazu zrezygnować z tego pomysłu.

Tak dla wolności słowa

----------

## raaf

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   OTW OTWem, ale porządek będzie. mogę się mylić ale dla mnie jak istnieje subforum OT każdy temat jest dopuszczony i zostać może zamknięty jedynie w ekstremalnych przypadkach (np. obraźliwe komentarze), a jak będzie inaczej i najdziwniejsze wątki będą zamykane to po co komu taki OT. Albo można dyskutować na każdy temat czyli sprawy różne od Gentoo albo odrazu zrezygnować z tego pomysłu.
> 
> Tak dla wolności słowa

 

sorry, ale ja Ciebie nie rozumiem. co innego temat dyskusji, a co innego jego poziom. miszasz 'co' z 'jak'.

poziom watkow moze sie z czasem zanizac, albo zawyzac, .. wiec ja proponuje zawyzajmy panowie i kolezanki, zawyzajmy!!  :Wink: 

zreszta ten watek juz sie wyczerpal, a dalsza dyskusja IMHO jest jalowa. mozemy tylko czekac na odpowiedz czy subforum bedzie czy tez nie. jak subforum bedzie, to nie trzeba bedzie sie od razu tam wypowiadac by zanizac/zawyzac poziom, prawda? 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. poza tym mysle, ze subforum OT nie jest po to by zawyzac/zanizac jego poziom  :Wink:  troche umiaru, albo czegos tam.

----------

## Lukanus

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Kurcze, to takie istnieją ? Piękna i na tyle inteligentna by używać Gentoo... Aż żałuje, że jestem z Katosów 

 

Jestem z taką już 18 i pół miesiąca  :Wink: . 

Co do forum jestem bardzo za.

Linux, to jak zostało wcześniej wspomniane, PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM  community. W tej chwili może żeczywiście, jeśli już ktoś otwiera nowy wątek to boi się przez jakiś tam początkowy okres, że może niepotrzebnie się zapytał albo coś w tym stylu, co zapobiega odbieganiu od meritum. Mówienie że 'forum Gentoo-OT jest złe bo jest OT' , jak dla mnie zakrawa na lekką przesadę. 

Tak, macie rację że jest mnóstwo 'irców' i innych 'forumów', które służą do rozmów offtopic. Ale tak społeczność i ile wiem nie posiada takich. A jeśli istnieją, to skoro ja jestem na tym forum już jakiś czas, a jeszcze o nich nie słyszałem, napewno nie prosperują zbyt dobrze. Część ludzi tutaj, chyba bardziej była by, jak widzę, za założeniem całkiem nowego nieoficjalnego forum gentoo, na którym  można by do woli prowadzić rozmowy OT. Tylko trzeba sobie zadać pytanie - "Czy jest sens, skoro możemy mieć nadal to co mamy, wraz z OT skupionym w 1 miejscu ??".

Co do wątków religijnych (hehe, niekoniecznie o bohaterach  :Wink:  ), sportowych, to moim zdaniem forum jest nietylko poto by pomagać sobie na wzajem, ale również po to by podyskutować. Wiem, rodzi to często różne konflikty, ale myśle że osoba konfliktowa, nie pobyła by również długo na  normalnym forum. Mojego zdania pewnie tu niepodzieli wiele osób, bo to taka moja wizja, ale pisze to troche pod kątem ewentualnego ustalania regulaminu. Podobne zdanie mam również odnośnie tematów skrajnie OT, na forum OT, bo to ludzie, a nie developerzy głównie tworzą system.

Co do moderatorów to podlizywać się nie zamierzam, natomiast ja jeszcze żadnych problemów nie miałem, i nie dostrzegam ich... Choć może to przez to że jeszcze krótko tu jestem ... ;D

Amen ;]

----------

## raaf

witam, kolejny raz!

OT ma sens, bo wypowiadajac sie tu podnosi sie licznik, a tam (OT) by tego nie bylo (tzn tak mi sie wydaje). ja np bardzo rzadko sie wypowiadam na forum, bo u mnie wszystko dziala, tylko nie wiem jakim cudem, dlatego tez nie mam sie czym dzielic  :Wink:  a chetnie bym sie wygadal na OT. na irca nie mam czasu, a tu moge sledzic watki. poza tym tu mam znajomych, do ktorych macham wlasnie reka  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Poe

subforum bedzie po upgradzie forum, bo wtedy dopiero bedzie dostepna opcja zablokowania postcount++, bo ustalilismy ze bez tego subforum nie powstanie. 

kto bedzie chcial, to bedie sie wypowiadal.

co do wolnosci slowa... ewidentne przegiecia beda niwelowane. i tak jak mowie, to bedzie do ogolnych rozmow na temat kompow, pracy itp...

bedzie, to bedzie..

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> subforum bedzie po upgradzie forum

 

czyli kiedy tak mniej wiecej :>

----------

## Poe

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   subforum bedzie po upgradzie forum 
> 
> czyli kiedy tak mniej wiecej :>

 

za jakiś czas  :Razz: 

pewnie jeszcze w listopadzie.

----------

## Raku

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   czyli kiedy tak mniej wiecej :> 
> 
> za jakiś czas 

 

2+   :Laughing: 

wyjaśnienia: hermetyczne dość, ale kilka osób zrozumie  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *psycepa wrote:*   czyli kiedy tak mniej wiecej :> 
> 
> za jakiś czas  
> 
> 2+  
> ...

 

rotfl  :Wink:  ano, 2+

----------

## rasheed

Niby 2+ ale jak widać OTW już mamy  :Wink: 

THX!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moderatorzy, dziękujemy za skuteczną walkę o OTW!  :Very Happy: 

100 lat!

----------

## argasek

Podziękowania zostaną przekazane  :Wink:  Donoszę, że w związku z utworzeniem, cześć tematów (która nie została przeniesiona automatycznie) zostanie przeniesiona, część odemknięta, co z pewnością, mam nadzieję, niektórych ucieszy.  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Skoro już OTW Polish istnieje to prosimy o umieszczanie tematów Off topicowych na tymże forum.

----------

## rasheed

Nie zapomnijcie o aktualizacji apelu  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

@rasheed: nie zapomnimy - możesz wierzyć na słowo  :Smile: 

W związku z zaistnieniem wspomnianego forum, wątek zamykam - dalszą dyskusję można ew. kontynuować już tam.

----------

